# How many cans of spray paint?? 1436 flat bottom??



## rdjones8484 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got the boat and its not painted. About how many cans of spray paint (including primer) would it take to cover a 1436 inside and out?


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 19, 2011)

More than you would think, consider buying it by the gallon and rolling on. If your dead set on spray paint, it still might be cheaper to buy paint by the gallon and getting a wagner.


----------



## rdjones8484 (Sep 19, 2011)

Could I do it with 2 or 3 quarts of paint?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 19, 2011)

A case of primer, a case of paint, and a bunch of extra fingers or one of those can holders with the trigger thingy.

I'm with the other guys, I'd roll it out. Get the 4" foam cabinet rollers and a couple cheap chip brushes to push paint into the cracks...

Jamie


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 19, 2011)

It does take a lot. Youd have to check my build thread for exact numbers but I used something like 6 cans of primer and 12 or 13 cans of paint. Thats was for a camo paint job.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 20, 2011)

Takes way more than you think. I wish I would have sprayed my boat instead of using rattle cans. Probably spent twice as much on rattle cans than it would have cost to spray the boat.


----------

